# iPhone Radio Lag.



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

I experience the same while using my iPod. It's annoying to say the least. Sometimes it takes me 3 or 4 tries to select a certain album because it keeps going to the radio and then back to the current track. I wish some sort of update would fix those issues along with the inoperability of the play/pause button while using the iPod.


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

yeah..i think its just the car radio software...i know headunits will have high-speed cables to get rid of that lag


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Cruz3r said:


> Is anyone else experience iphone problems when their phone is plugged in? When i try to play or change the song it lags very much while not loading the information, just displaying a bunch of ..... in place of songs/artists/albums and often randomly disconnects for a second turns to FM or previous setting and then goes back to iphone and will pick up where it left off. This has become a reoccurring issue quite often almost everytime i drive and use my iphone. All of this interface problem has began to push me to get an aftermarket touchscreen headunit to get rid of this lag and problem. But is anyone else experiencing these problems? or is it just my iphone?




Cruz3r,
I would like to look into this for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage as well as the name of the dealership that you use? I look forward to hearing back from you. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

4piecekit said:


> I experience the same while using my iPod. It's annoying to say the least. Sometimes it takes me 3 or 4 tries to select a certain album because it keeps going to the radio and then back to the current track. I wish some sort of update would fix those issues along with the inoperability of the play/pause button while using the iPod.




4piecekit,
I would like to look into this issue for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealership? I look forward to hearing back from you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## ChevyCruzeLTZ (Apr 7, 2011)

Have you guys tried a different cable? Mine was doing the same thing, tried a new cable, no more problems. The old one was cracked right where the wire goes into the USB connector. I think the position of the USB port in the center console causes a stress point at that spot in the cable.


----------



## upshaw87 (Sep 10, 2011)

Mine has done the same thing with both an Android and IPhones I really don't get it...I've checked my cord and it looks like new. I kind of wanna rip this radio out of my dash it makes me mad everyday


----------



## ceedge (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi
Mine is doing the same thing. The dealer gave me a printout on bluetooth connections for a blackberry. I told him I do not have a blackberry and my iphone to bluetooth is working fine. This is using the ipod feature connecting with USB. Mine will also start making popping static sounds after a while and I have to disconnect it. I've tried another USB cable and have the same issue. I'm trying to do the research because I want it fixed and the dealer doesn't seem to know what to do. Any help would be great.

Thanks

cee


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

ceedge said:


> Hi
> Mine is doing the same thing. The dealer gave me a printout on bluetooth connections for a blackberry. I told him I do not have a blackberry and my iphone to bluetooth is working fine. This is using the ipod feature connecting with USB. Mine will also start making popping static sounds after a while and I have to disconnect it. I've tried another USB cable and have the same issue. I'm trying to do the research because I want it fixed and the dealer doesn't seem to know what to do. Any help would be great.
> 
> Thanks
> ...



ceedge,
I understand your frustration with this issue. I would like to set up a Service Request with GM. In order for me to open a SR for you I will need to gather further information. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealership? I look forward to hearing back from you as well as assisting you with this.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## wstadnick (Feb 9, 2012)

Sounds like there is a lose connection with the USB port. I run songs using my iphone, the gf's ipod and a USB stick and never had any type of disconnection while listening, and the song selection is pretty much instant.


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

Same issue as everyone else. It seems that it performs better when Random is set to OFF. Wondering if it has to do with Indexing?

Crackles through songs/disconnects when trying to open certain artists some times. Tried restarting phone, car, different cable, different phone. etc. Hmm.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

oMAHONEYo said:


> Same issue as everyone else. It seems that it performs better when Random is set to OFF. Wondering if it has to do with Indexing?
> 
> Crackles through songs/disconnects when trying to open certain artists some times. Tried restarting phone, car, different cable, different phone. etc. Hmm.




oMAHONEYo,
Have you had your dealer look into this for you? I would suggest that you let them take a look at this if you have not already. Please keep me posted on this issue. If you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Four0oz2Freedom (Apr 30, 2011)

This is a common problem, one I'm also suffering from (since I've purchased the automobile). I've had my dealership look into it and they tell me there's nothing they can do until GM comes out with a software update for the unit.

What frustrates me is that many of these issues were fixed for the Infotainment units with Nav systems, ONLY (I think the update was released in May '11). Standard monochrome infotainment customers have not had any software updates to help iPod/iPhone sync problems.


----------



## Jenc (Nov 29, 2012)

I've been having the popping/static issue as well. I've changed cables several times- that's not the issue. So irritating. I keep having to unplug the phone and plug it back in. Would rather not have to do that while driving.


----------



## leo18_rod (Jan 24, 2012)

Same here :/.... Doesn't happen thattt much..but it does!


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

A new PDIM with fix this...look at previous threads. I think this has been exhausted over and over....


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

bojangles said:


> A new PDIM with fix this...look at previous threads. I think this has been exhausted over and over....


I think the only reason why it's being stressed is due to frustration that it shouldn't need to be replaced in the first place! Not everyone has the know-how, ya know?


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Rbk_3 (Apr 14, 2013)

I am having this issue as well. I have tried 3 different USB cables and same thing with each.
Very frustrating!


----------



## iCruze1.8 (May 7, 2011)

Only my iphone gives me a problem as well. A USB stick works perfectly. The iPhone never stays on random and sometimes needs to be plugged it multiple times to get rid of the lag and sound distortion. Very frustrating. :question:


----------



## 0r30 (Sep 25, 2011)

I have the same issue with my iphone

Something I do that I notice which helps alot is exiting all the apps except for the music app. 

Double click menu(middle button) then press exit for each app.


----------

